# Sachets?



## Stacyspy (Feb 9, 2016)

I have little bits of several FOs that I'd like to use up. I also have more fabric than any one person should have- I've gotten obsessed with fat quarters...lol.. 
Has anyone made fabric sachets? I see lots of lavender being used, but it's not a favorite of mine. What do you use for a filler? I see rice used, and an actual "sachet filler". The info I can find says to put your filler in a jar, add your oil, then let it sit for a few days, while turning it, and when it doesn't look oily anymore, it's ready to go. But it seems like to oil would eventually leak out of the fabric, or am I wrong?
Any help, suggestions or advice is appreciated


----------



## Muskette (Feb 9, 2016)

I use Nature Fix from BB. http://www.brambleberry.com/Nature-Fix-P5637.aspx

It works really well and is dirt cheap. I don't use fabric bags; I use organza bags. It is a possibility that the oil can seep through the fabric if too much is used, but I haven't had that problem, possibly because I'm just soaking up a few drops from the bottoms of the bottles. I hang the little bags from my rear view mirror and don't let them touch anything, just like any other air freshener.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 9, 2016)

Gee, sounds like they're using a LOT of oil! I've made some in the past, I used lavender, and also calendula petals, can't remember if I used anything else. I used nylon net, instead of fabric, tied with some pretty ribbon. But I just used, I don't know, maybe 10 or 15 drops per sachet, in no way enough to "leak". I put them in my drawers and closets, and gave them away as little gifts. When mine lose their fragrance, I use a dropper and add a few drops, since I used nylon net, the FO goes right through and onto the petals again.


----------



## Stacyspy (Feb 9, 2016)

I just had a "derp" moment...lol... that's corn cob, isn't it? I buy it at the feed store for bunny bedding in 2 cu ft bags. Think it's the same? It looks just like the Nature Fix... I feel an experiment coming on... Thanks 




Muskette said:


> I use Nature Fix from BB. http://www.brambleberry.com/Nature-Fix-P5637.aspx
> 
> It works really well and is dirt cheap. I don't use fabric bags; I use organza bags. It is a possibility that the oil can seep through the fabric if too much is used, but I haven't had that problem, possibly because I'm just soaking up a few drops from the bottoms of the bottles. I hang the little bags from my rear view mirror and don't let them touch anything, just like any other air freshener.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 9, 2016)

I've use the corn cob and it worked just fine.  I put it in muslin bags for gifts one year and the oil absorbed into the cob with no leakage.


----------



## Stacyspy (Feb 9, 2016)

If I were going to use a see through fabric, I'd use petals and things, but since I need to use some fabric ( so I can justify buying more...lol), I wanted to try something different, but I want to be able to put them in drawers and my closet, so I thought it sounded like a lot of oil...



navigator9 said:


> Gee, sounds like they're using a LOT of oil! I've made some in the past, I used lavender, and also calendula petals, can't remember if I used anything else. I used nylon net, instead of fabric, tied with some pretty ribbon. But I just used, I don't know, maybe 10 or 15 drops per sachet, in no way enough to "leak". I put them in my drawers and closets, and gave them away as little gifts. When mine lose their fragrance, I use a dropper and add a few drops, since I used nylon net, the FO goes right through and onto the petals again.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 9, 2016)

Thumbs-up on the corn cob pellets from the pet supply store. That's what I've been using for the past 11 years for my sachets...... along with a sprinkling of crushed walnut shells (also from the pet store). To make enough 'filling' to fill a 3" x 4" organza drawstring bag, I like to use 2 tablespoons of corn cob pellets, 1 tablespoon crushed walnut shells and 9 mL of FO (I like mine strong and long-lasting). I mix it all together in a jar, cover, and let steep in a dark place (shaking the jar on occasion whenever I think of it) until all the FO is absorbed. I usually takes about 3 or more days or so to completely absorb. When done, I fill the bag and hang it from the rear-view mirror in my car. 


IrishLass


----------

